# new to c02!



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

hi, i was thinking of making my own DIY c02 system, but i have no idea what i'm doing!! i've been watching some clips on youtube and i got a good idea of how to make the c02 itself (yeast + sugar+water) but i'm not to sure what i need. i hear stuff like generator, reactors, filters(will i know what a filter is but still LOL) dissolver, etc

can someone tell me what order they would be in or can refer me to a link or site that can teach it to me in one piece. i'm just not to sure what connects with what.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

DIY CO2 is quite simple.

You just need a 2L pop bottle and to this add:
2 cups sugar
1/4 to 1/2 a teaspoon of yeast
Fill up with tepid (~20C) water up to the part of the 2L bottle where it begins to curve.

Screw on the cap with some airline attached, and you should have CO2 production within a few hours to a day.

There are fancier things you can get, as you mentioned, such as a diffuser, etc, but for now, you can get away with just feeding the CO2 line into the intake of your filter.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

what if i want the whole system?..no point in really doing a job 1/2 way. 
what would i need and what is each parts job?
i also read that if you just do the c02 thing, its really easy to kill all your fishes?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I suggest you take a look at these two threads I started:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11247

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271

The first one is a guide regarding planted tanks. You may want to jump to the section regarding CO2.

The second link is regarding pressurized CO2. It may explain some of the terms that you are not familiar with.

Do note that some of the terms that you may have heard are really not that relevant to DIY CO2. For example, you mentioned a reactor. This is a piece of equipment that is not really applicable to DIY CO2, as DIY CO2 cannot usually generate sufficient CO2 for a reactor to actually be feasible.

While too much CO2 in the water can kill your fish (or shrimp), it is all a matter of dosing. In the right dose, acetaminophen can alleviate a headache, but take too much and you can develop kidney damage.

On that, be aware that DIY CO2 is usually only feasible for small (say ~20 gallons or less) tanks. Any larger, and you will have to deal with the hassle of multiple bottles, remaking one every week or two, etc.

I highly recommend pressurized CO2. Once I made the switch, I never looked back.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i'll take pressurized c02 into account Anthony

i'm taking a look at those post right now


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I have been using a recipe similar to Darkblade's with good results. I replace the tap water with aquarium water (apparently yeast and chlorine is a bad mix - though the difference from tap water is debatable), i add a 1/2 teaspoon baking soda to slow the mix down a bit and a bit of soy protein powder to feed the yeast.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rmwbrown said:


> I replace the tap water with aquarium water (*apparently yeast and chlorine is a bad mix *- though the difference from tap water is debatable), i add a 1/2 teaspoon baking soda to slow the mix down a bit and a bit of soy protein powder to feed the yeast.


This is true. However, I've never added dechlorinator to my DIY CO2 mixes *shrugs* 

Sometimes though, I do find my DIY mixes just die (probably the chlorine )


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i got a 2L cola bottle and i was thinking of making it into a generator for my 30gallon. (for now until i can get a pressured c02 system during the summer)

if i use a 2L bottle will that be enough? or do i need another one? cause i kind of have 2 

and what portions do i need to make a batch? (2cups sugar and 1/2 tsp of yeast?) with aquarium water?
do i need a filter or something before the c02 gets into the tank. i saw some on youtube. didnt really know why you had to filter the gas..


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd also suggest getting couple airline valves .. I use them to regulate flow of co2, turn it off at night and it makes life easier when changing water or changing batches..
(place one between the check valve and reactor and maybe second one between bottle and check valve)

many people use a second bottle to replace the first one to get a regular flow..I suggest making it about 24h before so the co2 pressure in the bottle builds up and u can get a nice flow going (just make sure it doesn't explode lol)

A lot depends on your lighting and tank size (I've got 55g and 4x54w t5ho) and I'm finding that at this point I think I'll be switching to a pressurized system (when I can afford one)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

aln said:


> if i use a 2L bottle will that be enough? or do i need another one? cause i kind of have 2


You may find that you will need to have two bottles going at once to maintain a reasonable CO2 level. However, as okoolo mentioned, you should also aim for a steady CO2 rate (this might mean staggering your batches of CO2 mixes).



aln said:


> and what portions do i need to make a batch? (2cups sugar and 1/2 tsp of yeast?) with aquarium water?


I like to use 1/4 a teaspoon of yeast; 1/2 seems too much for me (the amount of initial gas production is dependent on how much yeast you put in. Some people like more at the beginning; try both!)

I would use dechlorinated tap water and not aquarium water.



aln said:


> do i need a filter or something before the c02 gets into the tank. i saw some on youtube. didnt really know why you had to filter the gas..


The separator is just another (empty or water filled) bottle that will slow down the white fungus that will inevitably grow on the CO2 output tube (it is harmless, but unsightly).


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> The separator is just another (empty or water filled) bottle that will slow down the white fungus that will inevitably grow on the CO2 output tube (it is harmless, but unsightly).


if i have a seperating bottle, the airline from the generator will go into the that bottle? (stright into the water or above the water


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, the airline from the CO2 mixture will go into the separator. Then, you will have another airline from the separator that goes into your diffuser.

You can have the airline from the CO2 mixture below the water. That way, the separator will also act like a bubble counter.


----------

